# Verständnisfrage zu der Aps Software Installation



## Balu (10. Jan. 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe mir gestern zum Testen die version 3.05 installiert.
Nun meine Frage die Pakete auf der seite APS Standard sind alle für Parallels Plesk Panel
und müssen noch für ISPC3 erstellt werden?
Wenn ja werden sie lokal oder extern eingebunden?
Wenn lokal in welchem Verzeichniss?
Wenn Extern wie werden sie da abgefragt?

Vielen dank


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2013)

> Nun meine Frage die Pakete auf der seite APS Standard sind alle für Parallels Plesk Panel
> und müssen noch für ISPC3 erstellt werden?


Da bringst Du was durcheinander, APS ist ein unabhängiger Standard der von plesk gesponsert wird, es sind also keine plesk pakete sondern plesk macht dort nur Werbung für sein Controlpanel. Installieren kann man aps Pakete auf jedem Linux System das einen kompatiblen installer bereitstellt wie er für ispconfig 3.0.5 entwickelt wurde. Es muss also nichts für ISPConfig erstellt werden, Du kannst Dir die Liste der verfügbaren Pakete in ISPConfig anzeigen lassen. Wenn Du dort keine Pakete aufgelistet siehts, hast Du wahrscheinlich noch nicht die Paketliste aktualisiert, dass kann bei der Anzahl der Pakete mehrere Minuten dauern und darf nicht abgebrochen werden.


----------



## Balu (10. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst Dir die Liste der verfügbaren Pakete in ISPConfig anzeigen lassen. Wenn Du dort keine Pakete aufgelistet siehts, hast Du wahrscheinlich noch nicht die Paketliste aktualisiert, dass kann bei der Anzahl der Pakete mehrere Minuten dauern und darf nicht abgebrochen werden.


Wenn da mit gemeint ist unter 
*Apps & Addon packages / und da auf Pakete da passiert schon seit stunden nichts.


MFG
 *


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2013)

Hast Du denn auf den Paketliste aktualisieren Link im Menü gedrückt und wenn ja, welche Meldung hast Du nach ein paar Minuten erhalten? Und ist beu Dir das php-curl Pakte installiert, das für den aps Installer benötigt wird?


----------



## Balu (10. Jan. 2013)

Eine fehler Meldung gibt er nicht aus.
php5-curl ist installiert.
Und ich habe den Button siehe bild gedrückt.


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2013)

Dass ist nicht der APS installer, dass sind die ISPConfig Erweiterungen und da gibt es noch keine für 3.0.5, daher ist auch die Liste leer. Der APS Installer ist im Webseiten Modul.


----------



## Balu (10. Jan. 2013)

Ok 
Die curl meldung ist gekommen eine erneute installation hat abhilfe geschaffen.

Aber wie kann das bitte sein das man php5-curl erneut installieren muss.?

Werden die pakete jetzt zwischen gespeichert oder muss das jedes mal neu geladen werden ??

MFG


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2013)

> Aber wie kann das bitte sein das man php5-curl erneut installieren muss.?


Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, habe Deinen Server nicht installiert. Wahrscheinlich war es nicht in allen php.ini's aktiviert oder apache war nicht neu gestartet worden nachdem Du das Paket installiert hast.



> Werden die pakete jetzt zwischen gespeichert oder muss das jedes mal neu geladen werden ??


Die werden zwischengespeichert.


----------



## Henning Kockerbeck (4. Juli 2013)

Da ich ebenfalls eine Verständnisfrage zum APS Installer habe, verwende ich diesen Thread einfach mal weiter 

Dass man mit dem APS Installer APS-Pakete _installieren_ kann, ist klar. Aber was kann man außerdem damit machen? Mir geht es insbesondere darum, kann ich beispielsweise ein mit dem Installer installiertes Drupal oder Wordpress "mit einem Klick" _upgraden_, wenn wieder mal eine neue Version erscheint, oder muss ich da dann wieder selbst Hand anlegen? Und wenn ja, gibt es bei diesem automatischen Upgrade irgendwelche Dinge, die man zusätzlich zum "normalen" Upgrade bedenken sollte, z. B. irgendwelche Anpassungen an den installierten Systemen, über die das Upgrade stolpern könnte?

Bis dann,

Henning


----------

